# Charged up the DSLR...



## ecaba (Aug 19, 2019)

so I could take pictures of my dog. Why else would I have an expensive camera? Note that I am by no means a professional photographer, and I haven't really touched this camera in well over 5 years so I'm still very rusty from my 1 semester Introduction to Photography class. Haha.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of Zelda!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Very beautiful!!!


----------



## BeaMyFriend (Aug 8, 2019)

Amazing photos!!! Zelda is amazing!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

There's no better use for a high end camera.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

eeerrrmmm1 said:


> There's no better use for a high end camera.



or any camera, lol.


----------



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

Awesome photos! That’s the only reason I have an expensive camera! And I might be biased..... but Golden’s are the most photogenic dog!


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Your pics are great...What a love! Enjoy and keep those pics coming...:smile2:


----------



## ecaba (Aug 19, 2019)

Got some more pictures! 

My smiley girl.









Met a 4 month old golden puppy friend named "Boomer" at the local dog park. I think this is my favorite picture of them together. lol









Followed closely by this one. Very Lion King. "Look, Boomer. Everything the light touches is our dog park."









This girl is happiest when she has a ball or stick to carry in her mouth.









Pomeranian has a fierce. Zelda thinks it's cute.









Her new favorite pastime is picking up as many toys she can in her mouth and carrying them around the apartment.









I think this is my favorite picture I've taken so far of my girl. I just want to squeeze her. Yes that is my Christmas tree... still up from last year. Right next to a Halloween frog skeleton decoration. Don't judge me.









And finally, my new PopSocket is the best thing ever and no one can tell me otherwise.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures........


----------



## ecaba (Aug 19, 2019)

Not a DSLR picture, but got a pretty cool picture of Zelda in her happy place this morning at the dog park. Mud? Check. Tennis ball? Double check.


----------



## ecaba (Aug 19, 2019)

Zelda's "family portrait" with Tofu, my roommate's ragdoll KITTEN (he's massive) who is only 2 weeks older than Zelda.










Water dog. This girl loves the dog beach.



















Fairly certain you're not old enough to drive, little girl. Also, you're a dog










Boop










"Mom, it'll be ok." Also, you can see her chest fluff coming in. I'm so excited. (this was taken in the last couple of days)










RE: water dog. She's discovered that she can tip the water dish at the dog park and roll in the water. I have never had a dog love water so much before her.










Zelda in her fall bandana taken this afternoon for the first day of autumn. Not that either of us could tell here in SoCal where Google said it was about 70 F / 21 C.


----------



## Denskwik (Sep 13, 2011)

ecaba said:


> Zelda in her fall bandana taken this afternoon for the first day of autumn. Not that either of us could tell here in SoCal where Google said it was about 70 F / 21 C.


It looks like she took a selfie!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a sweet girl!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for sharing. Zelda looks like a sweetie!


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice! Which DSLR did you get? Enjoy it and have fun!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Zelda's adorable, she sounds like a lot of fun..... 

Tofu is gorgeous...


----------



## ecaba (Aug 19, 2019)

Denskwik said:


> It looks like she took a selfie!


She really does. lol


----------



## ecaba (Aug 19, 2019)

OscarsDad said:


> What a sweet girl!





diane0905 said:


> Nice! Thanks for sharing. Zelda looks like a sweetie!


She's so incredibly sweet. We're so blessed to have her.


----------



## ecaba (Aug 19, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Zelda's adorable, she sounds like a lot of fun.....
> 
> Tofu is gorgeous...


Definitely never a dull moment with her. She's taken to taking her toys on our walks in the morning. Makes me and everyone who passes us smile.

Tofu knows he's pretty. That's part of the problem. Ha!


----------



## ecaba (Aug 19, 2019)

Berna said:


> Nice! Which DSLR did you get? Enjoy it and have fun!


It's a 5 or 6 year old Nikon D5100 with the standard 18-55 mm lens. I also use my Google Pixel XL phone to take the "out and about" pictures since I don't always have the DLSR on me for those random cute moments. Needless to say, I have a lot of pictures of her on my phone. Might mean I need to keep the DSLR with me at all times of the day. Ha.


----------



## ecaba (Aug 19, 2019)

This post will be pretty image heavy so I'm sorry (but not sorry) in advance.
_____________________________________

I love it when her mouth gets "stuck" like that. 

















She has a penchant for preferring the cat's toys over her own, though not by much.
























Here's one of the toys that has been "walked". She loves burrow toys (toys that have 3 smaller toys inside that the dog has to root around in to get out.) and has about 4 different ones at time of this post. This is her Halloween burrow toy that's shaped like a pumpkin treat bucket with 3 squeaky "candies" inside that she has to dig out. When she doesn't have a toy to walk, she has a talent of finding the biggest leaf at the beginning of the walk to carry.

















Her tongue has a mind of its own some days
























We got to go watch the new Lion King with a bunch of other doggies this past Monday (she was so incredibly well behaved. Proud dog mom right here). She wasn't too thrilled with the lions mane I had her wear a few times though.
























She's perfected the art of the puppy eyes, and it's really hard to say no to those big brown eyes






































Bonus Tofu relaxing in a corner with his turkey leg on full display









_____________________________________

It's really hard to believe that my sweet puppy is going to be a year old already in just a short month. We're planning on having a little birthday party for her with a few of her puppy friends, and I've already ordered her birthday girl bandana. I've also registered her for further obedience classes with the Hollywood Dog Obedience Club and hope to have her CGC by January (it's a 10 class course with classes every Saturday starting next week with the option to take the CGC test immediately after the final class), and maybe get her into further classes to start potentially with competitive obedience if she shows enough promise and drive to do so.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

When Honey gets her lip stuck like that we call it a snaggletooth! Always makes me smile. I love your pics.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Those are fun pictures, thanks.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Haha, great pics. She’s such a cutie. I love when my Bear’s lips gets stuck. He’s such a goofball!


----------



## ecaba (Aug 19, 2019)

Recently upgraded to the new iPhone 11 Pro Max with the really fancy camera. I've had it for only 2 weeks and already have 288 pictures on it, and that's after doing multiple purges of duplicates, blurry photos, etc. And about 95% are of Zelda because she's the most perfect model (and puts up with my shenanigans). She turns 1 in 10 days and I'm not quite sure where the time went.

I can't help that she's just so photogenic.









































































Always has something in her mouth.













































She's seriously such a good sport (most of the time).
























Not sure who saw the movie "The Art of Racing in the Rain", but we were invited to meet Parker, the golden retriever cast to play Enzo in the movie. I swear goldens just _know_ when they're around other goldens because every owner/handler I've talked to confirms that their dog just beelines straight to the other golden even if they've never met before. This definitely happened with Zelda and Parker to where I tried to keep them separated for a majority of the time until it was time for pictures just so that his handler didn't have too much issue because these pups were about 10 seconds away from trying to chase each other around the very small store we were in. I tentatively wanted to get a picture of the two together, and Zelda behaved beautifully. Parker's handler even complemented her focus making me incredibly proud of my girl.

















Little family picture at Halloween.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Great pics again. Zelda and Parker look almost like beautiful statues in that first picture. I think Rukie is going to need that giant stuffed bone for Christmas. Is it the 22 inch one or bigger than that?


----------



## ecaba (Aug 19, 2019)

cwag said:


> Great pics again. Zelda and Parker look almost like beautiful statues in that first picture. I think Rukie is going to need that giant stuffed bone for Christmas. Is it the 22 inch one or bigger than that?


Yeah, it's the 22 in Petlou Fleece Bone. It's got a grunter in the middle as well as 4 squeakers on each point on the bone [link]

Thank you. I was holding up a dog cookie to get her laser focus. She usually can sit nice and still for a little bit, but treats are definitely a way to make sure of it. You can also definitely see that she's young (at least in my eyes) when side by side with Parker. Just waiting impatiently for her adult coat to come in.


----------



## ecaba (Aug 19, 2019)

Well, little girl had her first birthday about a month ago. Made her some dog cupcakes, got her a puppy patty at In-n-Out (just a burger with no seasoning), and topped it off with a puppaccino from Starbucks.













































Gettin' into the holiday spirit


----------



## ecaba (Aug 19, 2019)

Breaking it up to two posts since picture limit is 20 per. Oops! 

I seriously wonder some days if she's even real with how cute she can be













































Some goofy pictures of her


----------



## ecaba (Aug 19, 2019)

Got our CGC this past weekend. So super proud of my lovely girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your girl. 
She sure is pretty.


----------

